# Magellan Vs Garmin? what's the difference?



## BBW (Feb 25, 2004)

I have seen some Magellan like the explorist 210 at fair prices but seems like everybody here likes garmin...
Is there a particular reason other than bicycle functions?
Thanks:thumbsup: 

PS: I have no idea about GPS


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Magellan has a really rotten record for customer service and product support. Every product is buggy on release (even Garmin), but Garmin has been good at issuing timely bug fixes for the firmware. Some Magellan receivers have NEVER had a firmware update issued in spite of obvious repeatable bugs.

One thing Magellan has done well is their 3-axis compass. It's a better design than what Garmin has been using in most of theirs. I think Garmin finally introduced it on their Astro dog tracking GPS, but not on any other models yet.


----------



## OCO (Dec 19, 2007)

I have used both Garmin and Magellan. Each has their own pros and cons, but when it comes right down to it, the difference between the two is.......the casing. 

Garmin has been in the personal GPS unit game for a long time. Magellan is actually a child company of Thales. If you do a Google search for Thales GPS, you'll find that Thales has some very accurate GPS units that look and fill very similar to the personal GPS use units. 

The thing I like about my Magellan Explorist better than my Garmin is the way the data cable attaches to it. It actually screws on so if I accidentally bump it off of the counter, I don't lose my connection to the computer. Also the SD card feature is nice as well, but I don't recommend using large SD cards (512MB or above) because the large SD cards seem to slow the GPS unit down.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

OCO said:


> I have used both Garmin and Magellan. Each has their own pros and cons, but when it comes right down to it, the difference between the two is.......the casing.
> 
> Garmin has been in the personal GPS unit game for a long time. Magellan is actually a child company of Thales. If you do a Google search for Thales GPS, you'll find that Thales has some very accurate GPS units that look and fill very similar to the personal GPS use units.
> 
> The thing I like about my Magellan Explorist better than my Garmin is the way the data cable attaches to it. It actually screws on so if I accidentally bump it off of the counter, I don't lose my connection to the computer. Also the SD card feature is nice as well, but I don't recommend using large SD cards (512MB or above) because the large SD cards seem to slow the GPS unit down.


The newer Garmins are running microSD chips...the same ones used in higher end cell phones. I've got a 1gig in my 76CSx loaded with the max amount of topo maps possible and I don't have any issues with processor speed. Also, Garmin has moved to a USB connection to the computer. USB cables connect pretty firmly and I haven't had any trouble with losing a connection with the PC. Honestly, screwing the cable onto the gps would irritate me.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

OCO said:


> I have used both Garmin and Magellan. Each has their own pros and cons, but when it comes right down to it, the difference between the two is.......the casing.
> 
> Garmin has been in the personal GPS unit game for a long time. Magellan is actually a child company of Thales. If you do a Google search for Thales GPS, you'll find that Thales has some very accurate GPS units that look and fill very similar to the personal GPS use units.
> 
> The thing I like about my Magellan Explorist better than my Garmin is the way the data cable attaches to it. It actually screws on so if I accidentally bump it off of the counter, I don't lose my connection to the computer. Also the SD card feature is nice as well, but I don't recommend using large SD cards (512MB or above) because the large SD cards seem to slow the GPS unit down.


Does not sound to me like you have touched a Garmin gps in a couple years.


----------



## nmba guy (Jul 28, 2005)

one difference is price, the magellan stuff seems pricier although typically the mapping software is included, espcially if you just want the functionality of the lower end garmin stuff and have access to mapsource mapping software. The advantage of the magellan stuff is you can download much better maps to them. the mapsource stuff from garmin is OK but not near as nice at the TOPO stuff.


----------



## Ultra Magnus (Jan 13, 2004)

NateHawk said:


> USB cables connect pretty firmly and I haven't had any trouble with losing a connection with the PC.


Just keep your kids from chewing on the ends of the cables... :madman:

Thankfully, he hasn't done that in a while though.

BM


----------



## Kingdomseeder (Jun 10, 2006)

I don't know if this will help or not, but I also have both, handheld and vehicle in both companies. I find that the garmins are easier to use, but as for tracking, the magellan seems to be a little more accurate. It's just that the vehicle units are more up to date.


----------



## schwing_ding (Oct 3, 2005)

Personal experience with both brands in handheld, but Garmin only for auto systems.

I prefer the Garmin over the Magellen for several reasons.

-I like the user interface better.
-I like the ergonomics better.
-I have more associates using them, and thus can get tracks to unfamiliar rides easier.
-Build quality appears to be better (I say appears, but am convinced), this has been confirmed by several vendors who have stopped selling Magellen due to so many returns. (Think REI or others who will take product back if it has been used for a while, not normal retail who refers you to the manufacturer's tech support.)
-Magellan's customer support it atrocous at BEST.

One other option to consider is Delorme's Earthmate handheld (PN-230 or something rather). The only two significant drawbacks I could find were:
-Processor is not as fast as others effecting updates and zoom in/out.
-Learning the intricacies of their mapping software, routing, etc.
There were other less significant drawbacks, but many positives too. At least worth a look.

In the end, I went with a Garmin eTrex Vista HCx. (Picked it up at an REI sale, where it was cheaper than the Venture HCx, otherwise don't need the barometer and compass.)
-More accurate chipset (brings them up to par with Magellans latest).
-Expandible memory via micro SD, not limited to 512MB either.
-USB connectivity.
-Updated as of 2008 Topo maps, and City/Streets available.
-Did I mention I can get tracks from the many other Garmin users out there?

Your results WILL vary, as your needs are likely different.


----------



## gps_dr (Feb 27, 2007)

*For me on a handlebar it's no contest!
Garmin!

Garmin & the DeLorme PN20 appear to be much more readable in the varying light conditions you get on a handlebar.
Magellans & PN20 only support viewing one track at a time unless you modify their maps to include the track. I like to be able to veiw a network of trails.
User support - advantage Garmin
2008 Garmin Topo provides similar elevation contour intervals to Magellan for most parts of the country and includes many forest trails - none on Magellan topo prior to new Triton series (they are just coming to market with associated birth pains)
*


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

We've sold both Garmin and Magellan. Frankly, customer satisfaction rang higher on the Garmin's though we didn't have any problems with the Magellans insofar as product quality or service was concerned. Garmin owners seem more impassioned...

So, we've focused on Garmin.


----------

